# Baseball Head Board



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

My wife started doing my son's room in a baseball theme while he's at the grandparents this week. We tore his bunk bed apart and I made him a baseball headboard. The baseball bats in the picture are going to be bolted to the foot board corner post when I'm finally finished.


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

nice job.


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Very cool, I bet he's going to love it.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice! How did you secure the baseballs to the headboard?


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

jtupper said:


> Nice! How did you secure the baseballs to the headboard?


I used wooden closet rod hangers and screwed them to the head board. After it gets stained I am going to epoxy them in permanent........ I think I'll just put them up till then.
He got home from a week in San Marcos at his grandparents last night and he was thrilled to see his "new" room.


----------

